# How to connect multiple computers together?(server?)



## XtremepballerX

I'm trying to connect 3 pc's for a business , so do i need a server? i want them to be connected together (network?) not only internet. What do I do? thanks


----------



## ScottALot

Yah, that's a network. I'm pretty sure Windows has software that you can just download on each computer. Now, in order for this to work, you must have the computers connected somehow whether it be server, wired router, or wireless router.


----------



## mx344

Yah dude, just connect those things up to your wireless internet and you set, i did that to my house, have 5 pc's hooked up to it, ooo and a ps3 xD works great.


----------



## ScottALot

Ew, PS3.


----------



## mx344

:O you dont like em?


----------



## ScottALot

I have an Xbox 360 and play competitive Halo 3. Enough said.


----------



## mx344

ehh, lol i use to have an xbox 360... two of them in fact, but they both broke. So i went with sony havent regret it yet, seems to be better built.


----------



## ScottALot

Watercool them next time. JK

Baller, you understand what I'm talking about, right?


----------



## XtremepballerX

Yea, I kind off have them like that right now, but like just with a wired router and a software? i can access the other computers or something like that?


----------



## dtbguy81

well a standard network is quite simple to get 3 computers hooked up together and be on the internet, question is do you want files shared on your network from all computers or 2 or 1 and things such as that. I dont know what kind of environment your set up in and who may be able to get on one of those computers without you knowing it and such. If you want ability to watch people's activity on the other computers and such.


----------



## dtbguy81

you can hook up 3 computers and have them on the internet with any kind of internet connection , including something as slow as dial up , although i would prefer something of higher speed like dsl or cable at minimum. You can do it wired or wireless based on your preference.


----------



## dtbguy81

Yes you can share files and folders as well on all computers so you can see each computer's hard drives from any other computer. You can set up passwords to each computer too so that if somebody tries to access that hard drive from one of the other computers they will need a password to get in first. You can set different accesses for each individual computer letting only certain activities to be allowed and etc... Now that you know some of the possibilities of a network and vulnerabilities to having one with important information accessible you have to tell us how you want it set up if you dont know how to.You also need to tell us what operating systems are used on each computer as well. All of this you can do straight from windows without any extra software, You can get other software that has way more sophisticated options and such, however finding help with those different programs might be a bit more complicated than a standard windows network.


----------



## XtremepballerX

Yea I want them to share files (on 2 ) then the third also but blocked more like the boss computer . I want the ability to see what they are doing also. So 2 computers and 3rd one the boss one. looking for a way to hook them up with no internet . What do I need to buy or how do I do it? is it simple? a guide somewere? cant seem to find anything but like sharing internet.

Thanks


----------



## XtremepballerX

anyone??


----------



## XtremepballerX

anyone plz?


----------

